# Circle City Monthly Ride, Orange, CA Nov. 10, 2019



## tripple3 (Oct 24, 2019)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA NOV.10, 2019*

*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday Nov. 10th, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp. Every 2nd Sunday, every month.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.






Let's ride bikes with a horn and a bell....*

*

*


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hey hey now, some-mod made this ride a "Sticky"!!
Bump it anyway for Sunday's Ride.
Ride a bike with a horn and a bell; come on, it's fun!
Child-like is part of the fun!


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 10, 2019)

All right! fun Ride!
New names, 1st timers to the Circle City Ride: Cary, Andrew, Bill, Bob's friend I forgot, (sorry), maybe a couple more too.


----------



## mrg (Nov 10, 2019)

Another great day in the OC for a ride with the Circle City crew!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 10, 2019)

WTH!!!






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Nov 11, 2019)

eddie_bravo said:


> WTH!!!
> 
> View attachment 1093818
> 
> ...



Dam old Schwinn no good for nothing dam bike


----------



## eddie_bravo (Nov 12, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> Dam old Schwinn no good for nothing dam bike




I thought you had an exhaust thing hooked up !

Then I noticed the tire - LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

